# Hệ thống cơ khí > Vít me, thanh răng, ray trượt, trục trượt, vòng bi, gối đở... >  xin chỉ cách chế gối đỡ

## cuong

hiện em cần chế gối đỡ cho cái máy cưa nhà em , cần tốc độ khoảng 5600 vòng trên 1 phút. em thấy gối đỡ người ta hay làm bằng gang, nếu dùng bằng sắt thì có được không các bác, nếu bằng gang thì có bác nào đúc không em đặt hàng luôn cho tiện hihihi. và cho hỏi dùng bạc đạn loại nào thì tốt. chân thành cảm ơn các bác

----------


## biết tuốt

gối đỡ bán đầy ra , bác chế nổi k ta ??

----------

cuong

----------


## cnclaivung

mấy cáu UCF có bán sẳn giá cũng rẻ mà bác, đủ kiểu , đủ cở cho bác chọn, bạc đạn tự lựa luôn... chế chi cho cực mà ko hiệu quả bằng bác ợ

----------

cuong

----------


## cuong

ý em là bộ phận giữ lưỡi cưa ấy ạ, thấy tua máy nhanh quá mà lúc cắt lại nặng nữa khoảng 100mm (gỗ). không biết phay từ miếng sắt ra có ổn không nữa, em không có kinh nghiệm về cơ khí, thấy gối đỡ bán sẵn chỉ có 1 vòng bi, mà gối đỡ em cần gắn hai vòng, mỗi vòng bi cách nhau khoảng 70mm, vã lại cần phay các cạnh chính xác chút để căn cho dễ, thấy các gối đỡ khác ba zớ nhiều quá sợ căn chỉnh không nổi. thanks các bác

----------


## iamnot.romeo

bác mua sắt về hàn cái hộp, phay, mày vuông vứt, chổ lắp bạc thì dùng sắt dày thật dày, xong đem ra ngoài người ta doa 2 cái lỗ lắp bạc, khỏi canh chỉnh.

----------

cuong

----------


## cuong

"doa" là thế nào bác hihihhi vừa tra google mà không thấy, em mới tậu một máy phay cơ khí , doa thì cần dụng cụ gì ạh. cảm ơn bác

----------


## hoctap256

lên thiết kế đi em xem như nào ........... nghe có vẻ phức tạp !
mà bi quay tốc độ cao thế cũng khoai  đấy !

----------

cuong

----------


## cuong

vâng bác trường ạh, bi lăn thì chịu tải mà tốc không cao, bi tròn thì ngược lại chưa biết tính sao nữa, thanks bác trước

----------


## cnclaivung

trời ạ, bác cắt gỗ có 100mm mà sao phức tạp nhỉ, 2 cái UCF bạc đạn nhào tha hồ bác cưa, 200mm còn ăn tốt, tầm 1400v/p chứ mấy đâu mà chế bác ạ...em đây cưa toàn hàn nặng ký chơi 2 cái lỗ fi 34 tiện xuống  bao nhiêu em ko nhớ...nhưng bảo đảm êm re như bò kéo xe qua cầu Thị Nghè luôn....

----------

cuong

----------


## cuong

sao em tinh toán len tới 5600v/1phut ạ. để xem lại thế nào , quan trọng máy phải êm là được à , cảm ơn bác

----------


## cnclaivung

cái đó tùy thuộc vào tỉ số truyền của moter và puly trục cái, tốc độ cưa gỗ gì mà lên tới 5600 dữ vậy, cao lắm 2400 là mướt đường cưa nhưng luõi cưa rít gió nghe rợn người í chứ...bác phải tính bác sài luõi cưa đĩa fi bao nhiêu nữa, tua cao quá phải sài UCF tốt tý, bác có thấy mấy cái máy liên hợp của Phước Thành không, chỉ chơi UCF thôi mà ngon vô cùng

----------

cuong

----------


## iamnot.romeo

@cường: máy doa ngang chuyên móc các lỗ như bác muốn, hộp số to to hay đầu máy tiện, trục chính máy dập người ta gia công bằng máy này. Nếu bác muốn gia công theo ý mình thì tìm chỗ có máy này, TP HCM thì nhiều lắm.

----------

cuong

----------


## cuong

ok , thanks các bác em sẽ làm theo phương án hàn sắt và doa thôi nhìn cho thẩm mỹ tí vì mình làm nghề mộc mà hihi, chân thành cảm ơn mọi người

----------

